# Let's See If My Very Limited Computer Skills Allow Me To Post A Pi



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

I appologise in advance for the not up to scratch picture quality, but this is a first for me!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's great, nice picture of a great subject


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

And this is what it used to look like with the old hands!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice one trumpetera, I worked on the principle if could learn to upload anyone could, I had no doubt you'd get there in the end!


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

artistmike said:


> That's great, nice picture of a great subject


Thanx man! I like it a lot! Allthough, now I start to wonder....should i have asked Roy to replace the hands with the similar style as was on it?....this is an illness for sure!!











pg tips said:


> nice one trumpetera, I worked on the principle if could learn to upload anyone could, I had no doubt you'd get there in the end!


And I've bin looking at other peoples pics here thinking that they must be rocket scientists to be able to get their pics on to this forum!!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

trumpetera said:


> I appologise in advance for the not up to scratch picture quality


Tip, switch the flash off, put the camera on a tripod and use natural light.

The hands are an improvement 

Here's another with "Roy mods"










Mike


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

MIKE said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> > I appologise in advance for the not up to scratch picture quality
> ...


Thanks for reassuring me regarding the hands! I like them moore to be honest, but i'm a bit of a stickler for "original".

Cool watch by the way!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one Trumpetera looking good


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Nice one Trumpetera looking good


Thanks!

I'm going to experiment a bit with lighting out in the garden today, and see if I can produce some better pics!

All the best!


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

At least I think I'm making if not big so in any case SOME progress!!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Those watches look great









Dave


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

DaveE said:


> Those watches look great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

trumpetera said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Those watches look great
> ...


I'm not usually a fan of modded watches, but Roy's mods to the ID 3077 are an improvement









Dave


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

DaveE said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> > DaveE said:
> ...


How do you mean mods? It actually looks moore like the production 3077 now! Wich has got me wondering.....maybe I should have kept it like it was when I bought it, a prototype watch wit the mercedes style hands like on the 3066. Was I wrong to alter this?


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I think the pictures look just ducky! I have yet to take a decent picture of a watch. I have even thought of plucking the bleedin' crystals out sometimes to get rid of the reflections!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Marius, try blocking out the light thats dazzling with a piece of cardboard waved at the right point as you take the shot, you will find the right point if you look at the back of the camera whilst moving the cardboard.... that or build/make a house like the tips PG wrote that are in the tips section.


----------

